# 420 Rancher ES problem



## bossofthastix88 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a 07 rancher 420 electric shift. A couple weeks ago I had a problem with it not shifting then finally got stuck in first so I went to the mechanic he said it flashed code 22-2. So he sold me a angle sensor. I installed it then it shifted great. Well now today I had it in reverse it got stuck in reverse I cut the bike off and when I cut the key on it would shift back into N but now it just flashes want shift up or down doesn't even try. Please help any help will be greatly appreciated its flashing 22-2 again also.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like its stuck between gears. Can you shift it with the manual emergency shifter? It might be time to convert it to foot shift.


----------

